# TGIF



## Bliss (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, all i can say is TGIF.  THis has been a long week.  Anyone else feel the same way? Anyone have any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## Cathy8 (Feb 17, 2007)

I  hear ya there. Too bad the weekend is already half over.


----------



## Cathy8 (Apr 17, 2007)

This is how i feel this week, but it's only tuesday.


----------



## hippietoad (Apr 17, 2007)

Cathy8 said:
			
		

> This is how i feel this week, but it's only tuesday.



lol Cathy...What you said reminds me of what I told my friend Ryan today.
"I've been good all week, but then again it's only Tuesday" ! Between
that nor'easter, the nuclear stress test, and the fact that we're considering
moving, I'm ready for a better week. But then again I did find this forum
and that brought some sunshine to it


----------



## copper (Apr 18, 2007)

Where are you thinking about moving to?


----------

